# Walthers and Cast Bullets?



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am getting ready to reload some .380 for my PPK/S.

I've heard or read something about how some guns don't like cast bullets. Glocks, I think, don't respond well to cast bullets. So, do any of y'all out there use cast bullets in your Walthers? Any problems with cast bullets? How 'bout copper plated bullets?

Just thought I'd ask before spending the money for something I may not be able to use.

Thanks, THP.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Usually cast bullets pose no problem IF they are of the correct shape and hardness. Autoloaders prefer round nose bullets of rather hard alloy.

Some lubricants foul worse than others. Beeswax based bullet lube will require extra care in cleaning. Some guns require polishing the feed ramp to provide better feeding with cast.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

As long as you have traditional land and groove rifling you will have no problems with lead bullets. the polygonal rifling SOMETIMES will lead up badly with softer aloys.....


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

+1 - Glocks and HKs with polygonal rifling don't agree with cast lead, HK specifcally forbids them. But otherwise, in traditional land and groove rifling and decent quality lead, you should be ok.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks to all who responded. I just wantd to make sure there were no known problems with cast lead in Walthers, and that seems to be the truth. So, I'll start looking for a supply of small round-nose bullets.

If I have any problems I'll post the results here.

Bye for now, THP


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, there is 1 problem. Walther was supposed to mail all owners an update - There was a recall - they all have to be inspected in Texas by yours truely :mrgreen:


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Sounds Phishy go me!*

Hey! I may have been born at night, but it wasn't LAST night! 

Any way, what part of Texas do you call home?

PS: that title was supposed to read: "Sounds Phishy To Me!"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I live in College Station...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh...East Texas. :smt1099 

El Paso is a lot closer to Phoenix than to your part of the world. I guess you won't be inspecting any of my Walthers for a whilel!

Also, with all the rain we have received, I don't think I'll be able to get to the shooting range for a few days. For the last few months many here wished for rain. Well, we got it! You know: "Be careful what you wish for because you may get it!" El Paso just can't handle rain! :smt022


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> El Paso is a lot closer to Phoenix than to your part of the world. I guess you won't be inspecting any of my Walthers for a whilel!


Welcome to the forum. I think El Paso is closer to the Pacific Ocean than it is to the Gulf Coast.

Anyway, good to have another Texan, even if I can't see your house from here.

:croc:

WM


----------

